# What is the difference in show ratings?



## Goodbye13lueSky

Anybody? =\


----------



## Opus

This isn't the do-all, end-all guideline, but roughly:

*C Shows:* Local barn shows, also called schooling shows. No points earned (unless it's for the hosting barn), but there is a judge, places given, etc. Turn out for horse and rider tends to be more relaxed. Colors (jackets/breeches/shirt) are mixed, you'll see some half chaps with paddock boots, maybe some bright schooling helmets. Entry fees/grounds fees/class fees are very reasonable. 

*B Shows:* State/Regionally rated. Riders accumulate points for end of the year awards in whatever organization. Shows are more proper than 'C' shows, but more forgiving than 'A' shows in terms of turnout. (Which probably depends on the organization/area.) Cost is also higher, but not extravagant. 

*A Shows:* Nationally rated, bigger prize money, but also more fees and higher cost per class involved. Horses and riders are both turned out _impeccably_. Proper colors, tall boots, black helmets, horses braided, hooves polished, etc.

Some of the details (turnout, costs) may also depend on your area. And of course, if anyone has anything else to add to my definitions, feel free to.


----------



## MaryMary

If you have never shown or been to a show, I suggest you go and watch some of the jumper and hunter shows they are advertising that have a B and C rating. Then if it looks like fun, you could enter a "schooling"show. They are fun. That is mostly what we do. Every once in a while we go to a "local" show, which I guess is equivalent to a "'B"" show.

My barn goes to A show, but I don't .


----------



## Goodbye13lueSky

Opus - Thank you! that cleared everything up a lot! 
Mary Mary- I do plan to this spring. There is a nearby barn that hosts some shows I plan to check out once it gets a bit warmer.


----------



## Opus

C shows are pretty cool. Laid back atmosphere, not too crowded, people are very friendly and there's not a lot of drama. Plus, it's not super expensive.

Good luck with showing! I'm hoping to do mostly C shows, with some B shows sprinkled in this year. (If I'm super lucky, I'll be able to do some over fences classes as well.)


----------



## Goodbye13lueSky

Thanks! I'm not sure if i'm going to be showing, or just watching yet. Gotta go see a few and take some notes. See where I can squeeze in.


----------



## upnover

TECHNICALLY... a show gets a "A" or "AA" status by how much prize money they give. I think it has to be at least $6500, and cannot take place within a certain range of another A show (like 100 miles) on the same date. But Opus's description was pretty accurate.


----------

